# Random animals



## BobGrill (Jul 6, 2013)

Just some random creatures I find outside by my house, on vacations, or other places.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 19, 2013)

Leaf of an Australian fork-leafed sundew


----------



## Spepper (Aug 19, 2013)

I love the snake and the sundew!!  What kind of snake is it?


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 19, 2013)

Spepper said:


> I love the snake and the sundew!!  What kind of snake is it?


It's a Florida ring-necked snake. I find dead ones all the time. This one smeared some kind of musty smell on my hands when I picked it up and it took forever to get the smell off.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Aug 20, 2013)

Is that an African bullfrog...? !


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice! Ring-neck snakes are a pretty attractive snake for me but nobody seems to breed them. One of the few snakes I've come across in research that can live on inverts. Is that lizard an Anole?


----------



## BobGrill (Aug 20, 2013)

That is an African bullfrog, I took the picture at Busch Gardens. 

And yes that lizard is a green anole in brown color phase.


----------

